# NUBD Ibanez BTB405QM



## Nlelith (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey, guys. Just got my first bass, it's a used 2002 MIK Ibanez. It has "just what I need" specs and price was so humble, I couldn't pass by this deal. It's in great condition: needs some cleaning and polishing the frets, but otherwise no dents/faulty electronics or something like that. All hardware works fine. Overall craftsmanship is very solid as well.

Now I need to learn bass playing techniques and figure out controls on this thing (I know what part of preamp every knob is, but can't figure out why Balance knob is so hard to rotate towards neck, for example).

Also, it's output volume is quite low (in comparison to guitar pickups) when plugging into audio-interface, so I have to turn the gain up significantly. Does it indicate dead batteries, or it's normal?

I'm thinking to tune it to drop G, but I guess I will be able to play songs for higher tunings as well, if I'll just slide fast enough to the frets that would be "open" in these tunings?

Anyway, enough questions, here are some pics:


----------



## ImNotAhab (Mar 30, 2016)

That is killer man. Also, yes, its probably worth changing the battery/batteries and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Leberbs (Mar 30, 2016)

Sexy
I don't know what color you'd call the hardware, but I wish more manufacturers used that in place of flashy chrome.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 30, 2016)

for the control layout go here

http://www.ibanez.com/world/manual/guitars/Ibanez_EG_EB_2000.pdf

should be the same

as per level vs a guitar, usually when the battery dies, it just stops working. The bass start making weird noises and starts craking up, it drops level but its not really something gradually. Either way if you play everyday kinda thing, your batteries last 1 year aprox, maybe 2. So I would recomend to get new batteries

and same as active guitars, remember to disconnect the cable after playing. If you leave your cable plugged in it would drain the battery


----------



## Nlelith (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks, guys. New strings and batteries are on the way.

I'm pretty sure that hardware color is "Matte Chrome". And it does look awesome, indeed.

*A-Branger*, thanks for the help! I figured out what was wrong with Balance knob. I thought that the pot is either too loose or too tight, but turned out that the screw that holds the knob wasn't digging into a groove properly. Easy fix.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 31, 2016)

Congrats man!


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 1, 2016)

*Dawn of the Shred*, thanks!


----------



## bloc (Apr 15, 2016)

As a guitar player for 10+ years who JUST moved onto bass like a month ago, let me just say that bass is fun as hell. Like even when covering the simplest song, there is so much room to add your own stuff in without going overboard.

It's extra exciting because there are so many more techniques to learn with the right hand vs with guitar playing so the challenge is still alive and kicking.

Ever since I got my first bass a few weeks ago, I haven't touched my guitars.


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 6, 2016)

Very nice. I strongly considered a BTB before picking up my SR1006.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 6, 2016)

Man that looks great. I was in the market for a bass recently too and this would have been perfect. I ended up scoring a deal on an old Ibanez Roadstar Bass, but i kinda wish it was 5 string like this to avoid having to tune down for certain songs.


----------



## Nlelith (May 7, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!

*VBCheeseGrater,* even with 5-string bass I still kinda want a 4-string as well, haha.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 7, 2016)

Nice


----------

